# Easy Chocolate Pudding Recipe



## Efrain (Nov 23, 2014)

I am looking for an easy chocolate pudding recipe and I was hoping you all could help me.  My girlfriend has a recipe that she likes to make, but I find that it is a bit too grainy for me.  I guess I am looking for a recipe that most resembles pudding from Snack Pack, which is creamy and smooth.  Any suggestions?


----------



## Addie (Nov 23, 2014)

Efrain said:


> I am looking for an easy chocolate pudding recipe and I was hoping you all could help me.  My girlfriend has a recipe that she likes to make, but I find that it is a bit too grainy for me.  I guess I am looking for a recipe that most resembles pudding from Snack Pack, which is creamy and smooth.  Any suggestions?



Hershey's has a recipe for cooked chocolate pudding. It can be made in the microwave or on the stove. It is very rich and creamy. If she makes it on the stove, stand right next to it and stir, stir, stir. Or it will burn real quick. Cook it on low once it starts to bubble. 

Go to Hershey.com I go to Hershey's site for all my chocolate recipes.


----------



## ShannaLee83 (Nov 24, 2014)

Ooooo! Good question, thanks!


----------



## Addie (Nov 24, 2014)

ShannaLee83 said:


> Ooooo! Good question, thanks!



Once you have tasted cooked chocolate pudding, you will never buy a boxed one again.


----------



## ShannaLee83 (Nov 24, 2014)

If it comes out nice and thick like sanck packs then I am sure Joe would love it. Packing his lunches can seem difficult.


----------

